# Classy, Elegant and girly bags for the Kindle



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love to get some ideas for pretty bags. Plus I love seeing what everyone likes, is using or would like to get.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Purseforum.com

I can't give you the whole link or I'll lose my whole afternoon looking there.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have posted this in a couple of other threads but it kind of got lost. I found this very cute case on Etsy.









It fits my Kindle in it's cover perfefectly, it is quilited so it offers extra padding, I removed the strap so that it would fit easier into my purse. They have them in other styles but not this one (currently) in their store. They are really like art, all handmade and so unique.

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5285741

They also have more bags, some only a little bigger than this one in there other store...http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=86771









By "bags" I am not sure if you mean a purse? I love Orla Kiely a british designer, great textiles and fairly reasonble compared to some designers. Anthropoligie carries some of her stuff.
http://www.orlakiely.com/
http://anthropologie.com


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I have posted this in a couple of other threads but it kind of got lost. I found this very cute case on Etsy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the Etsy bags. They are very unique!! Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, I really like these!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Eilene said:


> I really like the Etsy bags. They are very unique!! Thanks!


I like the bags too.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Brighton has gorgeous handbags - many of which will work to carry a Kindle.

http://www.brightonretail.com/store/wishlist.php?m=category_list&d=B

Howwver, they don't sell from their website! They dio have a store locator to see if their is a store near you - there isn;t one mear me but I have one that I can call, tell them what i want, and they ship to me.

Zappos carries some of their stuff also: http://www.zappos.com/n/es/d/722602487/page/1.html Zappos also carries a lot of other handbag brands too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have this bag (just a different color): 









Edgar fits perfectly in one of the side pockets.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I really like this one:










http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/33651860/c/18.html

And this one:










http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7371298/c/126750.html

There are quite a few more i like, but Zappos doesn't carry them and the Brighton wishlist doesn't give sizes so i am not suire if they will work until I make a call to a store and inquire.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice! I'll have to check out Zappos. I LOVE the site! They are such a great company with fabulous customer service.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I have this one that I just bought - and I'm a bit upset!! I got it at Macy's last week - regularly $75 on sale for $40. Hmmm, on sale online for $30! Oh well. They don't even have the color pictured that I have - it's two tone black and brown so it goes with everything. I love it because it has a big inside zippered pocket (serves as a divider) that fits my kindle perfectly. I like that it has it's own protected pocket. I don't like bags that are over the top girly, so I have a really hard time finding the right purse.

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=290138&CategoryID=27730


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Very pretty bag Jen.


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Jen said:


> I have this one that I just bought - and I'm a bit upset!! I got it at Macy's last week - regularly $75 on sale for $40. Hmmm, on sale online for $30! Oh well. They don't even have the color pictured that I have - it's two tone black and brown so it goes with everything. I love it because it has a big inside zippered pocket (serves as a divider) that fits my kindle perfectly. I like that it has it's own protected pocket. I don't like bags that are over the top girly, so I have a really hard time finding the right purse.
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=290138&CategoryID=27730


Very nice!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice bag, Jen... I miss having a Macy's. Maybe when I get back to Houston on Monday I can go check them out.


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

I just went to the mall yesterday. Our Macy's has the Kindle 3 ad purse discussed on another thread on their sale rack in two different
colors. It was $73 or $77, can't remember which. It was cute - a little small for me. Purses aren't an area I splurge so I tend not to 
spend that much. We all have our areas of weaknesses. 

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/womens/handbagswallets/shoulderbags/PRD~157166/Relic+Paisley+TopZip+Handbag.jsp

Another image view is here but not in the Burgundy I own
http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0/6d/1/AAAAAmaitysAAAAAAG0UAQ.jpg?v=1189437866000


----------



## SStern (May 24, 2010)

I recently bought a really cute purse that is the PERFECT fit for my Kindle. It's by a company called Sherpani:

http://sherpani.com/sherpani-clover.aspx?bO3FscouH=1&GQd0EjaqX=7&pmdoXJC4W=216

It's padded and comes in a few different colors. I love it.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

BooksGalore said:


> I just went to the mall yesterday. Our Macy's has the Kindle 3 ad purse discussed on another thread on their sale rack in two different
> colors. It was $73 or $77, can't remember which. It was cute - a little small for me. Purses aren't an area I splurge so I tend not to
> spend that much. We all have our areas of weaknesses.
> 
> http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/womens/handbagswallets/shoulderbags/PRD~157166/Relic+Paisley+TopZip+Handbag.jsp


Enablers! Each and every one of you. I should know better than to read any thread that says _Accessories_, _Bags_, _Handbags_, _Betcha Want This_, or *You Really Don't Need This, But Check It Out*. Of course I have to follow every link and look at every picture. I am now awaiting my own beautiful burgundy paisley bag from Kohl's. That one just called to me. And what a price!


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

TM said:


> I really like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this one by Brighton. Love it, Love it, Love it! My K2 with Oberon case fits inside just perfectly along with wallet, checkbooks, etc.. There are two pockets on each side on the outside of the purse to hold my cell phone, iPod Touch even my Garmin when I need to carry them. My friends laugh at me 'cause I have my gadgets with me! I didn't buy mine at Zappos though--got mine at a gift shop outside Santa Fe.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I just got this today, after that darn Kindle ad Fossil bag thread got me coveting a Fossil bag.  

http://www.polyvore.com/fossil_liberty_satchel_handbag/thing?id=15708223









I couldn't find it anywhere online though, so I got it at the outlet for $100. Mine is Magenta, but it's really a very muted, pretty purply dark pink shade. The Fossil Sutter Large Top Zip bag that everyone's raving about in the above mentioned thread is really nice too. 

PS - Mine doesn't have a zip pocket that will fit the Kindle, but it's plenty big enough to fit it in the main compartment. It even has an outside slip pocket that holds it pretty well, but I wouldn't trust leaving it in a non-zip outside pocket like that.


----------



## pjune (Mar 10, 2009)

I adore Harveys Seatbelt Bags. I'm currently carrying this one: 









It has plenty of room for my K2i in its M-Edge Go cover, my wallet, camera and all the other junk I carry. It can be worn over the shoulder or crossbody. I love it! A Kindle in an Oberon cover would easily fit, too. This particular color pattern is sold out, but they have others that are just as beautiful!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

*gasp* What have you done to me? I've never heard of Harveys Seatbelt Bags, and now I love so many.


----------



## pjune (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, they're very easy to get addicted to!  I have ummm...several.    Gorgeous, high quality, made in America!


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

Silver, I've received more compliments on the burgundy bag than any other bag I've owned.  Hudsonam, LOVE the brown bag.  I do love Fossil bags, though I've only owned a couple.


----------



## tikitorch (Jul 7, 2010)

so many cute bags, i want to go shopping


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Having just purchased a new Kindle 3, why am I in this thread looking at all these wonderful bags!  Shame on you all for making me look for a new bag to lovingly carry my new Kindle.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

pjune said:


> I adore Harveys Seatbelt Bags. I'm currently carrying this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seatbelt bags....oh my gosh, I never would have thought of something like that. But yours is gorgeous, I love that color pattern. So of course there are none in that pattern, since I like it.  Is that the convertible tote?


----------



## pjune (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, that's the convertible tote.  Some stores may still have it.  You can call the Harveys stores listed on the website or some of the other stores that carry their products and they may be able to ship it to you.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I have posted this in a couple of other threads but it kind of got lost. I found this very cute case on Etsy.


Oh my, I'm in love!!!! Too bad they don't have it anymore . Or maybe it's better that way, I would have ordered it in a heartbeat, and well, I'm not sure I need it


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I am emphatically NOT allowed to bag shop right now, as I bought a custom Timbuk2 *and* a Waterfield Muzetto this year. 

Bad. I am bad.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

akpak said:


> I am emphatically NOT allowed to bag shop right now, as I bought a custom Timbuk2 *and* a Waterfield Muzetto this year.
> 
> Bad. I am bad.


Then whatever you do, DON'T look at this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.0.html


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Then whatever you do, DON'T look at this thread:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.0.html


Oh Luv, that is soooo evil, lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See Cobbie, I still have a lot to learn from the master enablers here !!!!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

It's ok, I saw that thread already. No bags for K3 until it's in my hands in any case.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

akpak said:


> I am emphatically NOT allowed to bag shop right now, as I bought a custom Timbuk2 *and* a Waterfield Muzetto this year.
> 
> Bad. I am bad.


Akpak,
Which Muzetto did you get, which color and which size? How do you like it? I keep going back and looking at the 13 inch one. 
Paula


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

It hasn't arrived yet... I ordered the Portable (10") in flame, since I'll be putting my iPad in it as well. It's not supposed to arrive until the "end of August," which means it will almost certainly arrive while I'm on vacation.

I will be sure to post pictures once I have it!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

BooksGalore said:


> I just went to the mall yesterday. Our Macy's has the Kindle 3 ad purse discussed on another thread on their sale rack in two different
> colors. It was $73 or $77, can't remember which. It was cute - a little small for me. Purses aren't an area I splurge so I tend not to
> spend that much. We all have our areas of weaknesses.
> 
> ...


You totally got me! I got the lighter colored one from Kohl's today. I have been eyeing it for days after seeing this link. I love it! Gorgeous and roomy and a nice space for my Kindle!  Thanks!


----------



## pghaworth (Oct 30, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Then whatever you do, DON'T look at this thread:
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.0.html


Yes. Er, I mean no. No DON'T look. That thread is the root of all evil. It's what's wrong with America today. It's what made me buy a new bag for my K3.


----------

